# Ultralight - geflochtene oder Monofil?



## Fischfreund92 (3. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute ich hab mir jetzt mal ne Abu Vendetta zum einstieg in die UL angelei besorgt und wollte mal fragen was für eine geflochtene bzw mono spricht? habe nämlich gehört dass viele auch mit ner 0,20 Mono fischen, ist dass wegen der Scheuchwirkung der geflochtenen? Ist die Bisserkennung bei Mono viel schlechter?

Würd mich freuen wenn ihr mir ein bisschen weiterhelft bin ziemlich neu im ganzen gebiet Spinnangeln und vorallem in der UL angelei  (Und ich weiss dass die Vendetta nicht dass ultimum darstellt, bin persönlich für den Preis sehr überzeugt)

Vielen dank:vik:


----------



## Case (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultralight - geflochtene oder Monofil?*

Da Du ja dann auch leichte Köder werfen willst, würde ich Dir ne 18er Mono empfehlen. Aber nur, weil Du damit auch ab und zu nen Hänger freikriegst. Ansonsten würde ich mit ner 15er Fischen. 

Case


----------



## Fischfreund92 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultralight - geflochtene oder Monofil?*

Kann man mit ner Mono weiterwerfen wie mit geflochtener? kenne mich da echt nich aus


----------



## Monster Wels (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultralight - geflochtene oder Monofil?*

Nein, wenns dir aufs weite werfen ankommt dann ist eine Geflochtene besser für dich geignet aber bis zu 40m ist eine mono volkomen ausreichend (falls du Einsteiger bist empfehle ich dir eine mono Schnur wegen der Perücken, wenn du bei einer Geflochtenen eine Perücke hast, kannst du das Stück schur gleich abschneiden).Wegen der abriebsfestigkeit ist es besser im nahen eine mono zu benutzen oder auch wenn du in einem gewässser angelst wo viele Hindernisse im Wasser sind.Also eine Geflochtene würde ich dir raten wenn du wie gesagt über wietere Entfernungen angelst.Ich hoffe ich habe dich nicht alzu sehr verwirrt|uhoh:

Gruß Monster Wels


----------



## Bulettenbär (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultralight - geflochtene oder Monofil?*

Beim UL-Angeln macht man in der Regel recht kurze und präzise Würfe. Da reicht locker ne Monoschnur. Schließe mich den Tipps von Case und Monster Wels an.


----------



## ronram (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultralight - geflochtene oder Monofil?*

18er Mono fische ich auch an meiner UL-Rute am Bach.
Die verzeiht einem auch mal Hänger oder einen Wurf ins Gebüsch. 
20er würde ich persönlich ein wenig zu dick finden.

Monofile Schnur dehnt sich natürlich mehr als geflochtene, aber auf die Distanz,  die du beim Fischen von kleinen und kleinsten Kunstködern angelst, spielt die Dehnbarkeit sicher nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## Fischfreund92 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultralight - geflochtene oder Monofil?*

Okay, vielen dank ja ich fische nur auf sehr kleine distanz damit.
Find ich super da 0,20 Mono hab ich aufjedenfall noch, 0,18er muss ich mal gucken aber ich denke kaum dass die Barsche die 0,02 besonders stören  

Vielen Dank!


----------



## FranzJosef (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultralight - geflochtene oder Monofil?*



Monster Wels schrieb:


> Nein, wenns dir aufs weite werfen ankommt dann ist eine Geflochtene besser für dich geignet.


 ??? Was'n das fuer'n Quatsch? 
Jede duenne Mono (15er-20er) laesst weitere Wuerfe als die duennsten Braids zu. |wavey:



			
				boulettenbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Beim UL-Angeln macht man in der Regel recht kurze und präzise Würfe.


Genau aus diesem Grund wuerde ich immer zur Braid raten. Man kommt mit Geflochtener nicht so weit und ist nicht ganz so praezise wie mit 'ner Mono, aber die "Null"-Dehnung wiegt diese beiden Schwaechen locker aus. 

Gerade wenn man nicht nur auf 10m, sondern auch Reichweiten von 20+m fischt, kommt die nicht vorhandene Dehnung der Braid extrem zum tragen. Bsp.: Wurf auf 20m, 18er Mono mit 15% Dehnung (was schon gut ist!) = 3+m Dehnung! 'Nen Hecht bekommt man auf diese Entfernung nicht mehr vernuenftig angeschlagen. Die meisten Barsche auch nicht, Zander erst recht nicht. Es gibt mittlerweile ECHT duennes Flechtwerk; ich persoenlich hab' gerade die letzte Mono von den Spulen runtergeschmissen.
Mit Geflochtener kommt IMMER saubere Rueckmeldung: Man spuert jeden Krautkontakt und schlaegt nicht immer gleich den Blinker in's Kraut. Man kann zwischendurch auch mal 'nen kleinen Jigkopf ranknallen und den Boden erfuehlen. Etc etc...
Die Vorteile der Mono sind halt wirklich nur der Preis (wobei gute Mono auch schon wieder 5€/100m kostet), hoehere Reichweite und minimal bessere Abriebfestigkeit/Haltbarkeit.

Am besten ist es, eine Spule mit 18er Mono zu fuellen und eine mit duennstem Flechtwerk. Und dann SELBER ausprobieren!!
Diiiiiieeeeeeeee max. 10€ extra sind eine gute Investition in's eigene Wissen. |supergri


----------



## Fischfreund92 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultralight - geflochtene oder Monofil?*

Hmm ok ich hab grad gesehen ich hab hier auch noch ca 30 M 0,16er WFT rundgeflochtene rumliegen, was hat dass "rund" geflochtene für ne bewandniss? hat Sie dadurch weniger scheuchwirkung? und ist die Bisserkennung bei Mono soviel schlechter?|wavey:


----------



## Dakarangus (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultralight - geflochtene oder Monofil?*

Beim leichten und ultraleichten spinnen nehme ich 20er mono.
Die 20er ist zwar fürs ultraleichte etwas dick, aber ich hab halt die Großspule zuhause.
Die Dehnung der Mono kommt mir sogar gelegen, weil ich hauptsächlich auf Forellen und Barsche fische, die schlitzen ja auch gerne mal aus.
Zusätzlich bevorzuge ich dabei noch weiche Ruten.

Wenn mal ein Hecht beisst muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen, den krieg ich selbst auf 2m entfernung NICHT angeschlagen |supergri
Letztes Jahr konnte ich den Biss sehen, anhieb, und der Hecht hat den kleinen Spinner locker wieder ausgespuckt, da ist  mit dem Gerät nichts zu machen. Auf Hecht nehme ich deshalb eine 100g-WG Spinne, die ist hart genug


----------



## Dakarangus (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultralight - geflochtene oder Monofil?*



Fischfreund92 schrieb:


> ist die Bisserkennung bei Mono soviel schlechter?|wavey:



Ja definitiv deutlich schlechter!
Ich habs in Norwegen mal mit 0,35er mono vom Boot aus versucht, in 50m Tiefe hab ich den Anbiss eines 15pf (!) Dorsches quasi nicht gemerkt, es kurbelte sich plötzlich nur schwerer!
Diese Entfernungen hab ich am Forellenbach natürlich nicht, deshalb kommt da mono drauf! Und wegen der besseren Abriebfestigkeit, der wie gesagt erwünschten Dehnung bei forellen und auch des günstigen Preises, denn der Vershcleiß am bach ist hoch.


----------



## FranzJosef (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultralight - geflochtene oder Monofil?*

Na, da bekommst'e doch verschiedene Meinung, aus denen man sich sein Bild zusammensetzen kann. :m

ICH wuerde die 30m Braid einfach mal unterfuettert aufziehen und losziehen. Und das naechste Mal dann die 20er Mono, die Du liegen hast. Und dann wirst Du genau das bestaetigen, was Dakarangus und ich Dir erzaehlen. 

Wenn man wirklich nur auf 10-15m fischt und "viel" Verschleiss hat, wuerde ich auch immer die 14er bis 20er Mono bevorzugen. Man soll gar nicht glauben, was FC-ummantelte 14er Mono heutzutage alles aushaelt; definitiv mehr, als man diesem Spinnenfaden zutrauen wuerde. #6
Wenn man einen "freien" Bach/Fluss ohne viel Gestruepp hat &  Bisserkennung auf Weite (15-25m) eine Rolle spielt, dann kommt nur Flechtwerk in Frage. Ebenso, wenn man halt ab und zu "richtig" Gummi fischt, sprich richtig jiggt oder faulenzt; da ist dann mit Mono bei 10m schon Ende der Rueckmeldung. #t


----------



## Fischfreund92 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultralight - geflochtene oder Monofil?*

Hmm ja da bleibt mir wohl nicht viel übrig als auszuprobieren 
Naja hauptzielfisch sind eig Barsche und vll Döbel oderso und dass meistens am See und vll auch mal am Rheinhafen. Hauptsächlich jiggen mit kleinen bis sehr kleinen gufis und twistern usw.

War nur etwas verwirrt wegen der Videos auf Youtube wo ja auch viele mit geflochtener angeln 

Mal noch ne kurze andre Frage nehmt ihr beim Ul fischen ein Stahlvorfach? weil ich mein auf der einen Seite sicher ist dass eigentlich Pflicht wegen Hechten usw aber auf der anderen Seite ist es doch gegen den Sinn der Ul angelei oder?


----------



## FranzJosef (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultralight - geflochtene oder Monofil?*

Wieso "gegen den Sinn" der UL-Angelei? |kopfkrat

Canelle-3kg-Stahl vom Raubfischprofi ist EXTREM duenn und leicht. :m

PS: Ich hatte schon 70+cm Hechte auf einen am Grund schleifenden 4cm-Twister am Jigkopf. #6


----------



## Fischfreund92 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultralight - geflochtene oder Monofil?*

Okay wusste nicht dass es derartig dünne Stahlvorfächer gibt


----------



## Case (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultralight - geflochtene oder Monofil?*



Fischfreund92 schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich jiggen mit kleinen bis sehr kleinen gufis und twistern usw.



Bei den Ködern würde ich eine sehr dünne geflochtene nehmen. Nicht gerade die 16er. Ne 10er Fireline oder sowas. Beim jiggen hast mit ner geflochtenen die klar bessere Bisserkennung.

Case


----------



## Dakarangus (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultralight - geflochtene oder Monofil?*



Fischfreund92 schrieb:


> Mal noch ne kurze andre Frage nehmt ihr beim Ul fischen ein Stahlvorfach?



Ja es gibt ganz tolle und dünne Stahlvorfächer!
Z.B. american fishing wire, in der selten verwendeten 1x19-ausführung ist der sogar noch dünner als 7x7, aber auch seeeehr weich.

Da das Hecht-Vorkommen in meinem See recht hoch ist benutze ich die UL-Spinnrute da kaum noch, ich bevorzuge eine _leichte_ Spinnrute, da hängen auch die (kleineren und mittleren) Hechte und ich bekomme sie auch ganz gut raus, das ist dann nicht so ein Eiertanz wie mit der UL. Ist natürlich ein "Sonderfall" an meinem Gewässer.

Viele sagen, dass sich gerade Barsche am Stahl stören und lassen ihn weg! Das kommt für mich aber nicht in Frage, ich will da nichts riskieren und ggf. einen Hecht verangeln!
Auch auf kleine Köder können große Hechte beißen, darum sollte das Stahlvorfach auch nicht zu kurz sein.


----------

